# Question for girls



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Just curious what your take on this is.

Why is it that girls are not as open as guys regarding their sexuality (in real life, not in an internet forum)? Most girls like to play up the fact that they are innocent, and maybe the opposite is true for guys.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

society. "Sexual" girls = ****s/bad girls


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Question for girls*



NightinGale said:


> society. "Sexual" girls = ****s/bad girls


 :agree


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

But why do girls care so much about what soceity or their friends think of them? Sounds almost like a form of SA.
What if you're in a situation where it's just you and another person, so nobody would know about what you say/do?


----------



## shy_girl (Dec 12, 2006)

Strength said:


> Just curious what your take on this is.
> 
> Why is it that girls are not as open as guys regarding their sexuality (in real life, not in an internet forum)? Most girls like to play up the fact that they are innocent, and maybe the opposite is true for guys.


Because many girls think that sex is a personal thing, and don't wanna go round talking about their experiences to any tom, dick or harry. Sex for men, generally, is just a bit of fun, while for women it can mean a lot more. Just think about that when you're trying to rush in to something with a women, or get something out of her.


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

I"m not a girl, so you can ignore this if you want.  

I think society's labeling is the reason, as others have pointed out.

Strangely enough, though, in my personal experiences, I have heard women talk about their sexual activities/exploits just as much as the guys do, in RL. Some of the most graphic online descriptions have appeared here on SAS.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Apparently girls, when they're just with each other, are quite uninhibited and raunchy in their talk about sex. I wouldn't know personally. Frankly, the thought creeps me out a bit.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Question for girls*



Zephyr said:


> Apparently girls, when they're just with each other, are quite uninhibited and raunchy in their talk about sex. I wouldn't know personally. Frankly, the thought creeps me out a bit.


A few times in the past girls at work have talked to each other as if i wasn't there. You are correct. The thought of my 'interactions' with a girl being discussed with her friends in that much detail is a little disturbing. Well it would be if i ever got anywhere with women, anyway.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't agree with the double-standard in this society. It's b.s.
My guy friends are always saying how it's cool I can talk about sex so openly. I am who I am and I don't have to hide it. If someone doesn't like it or wants to judge me, they're not worth my time anyway.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Strength said:


> But why do girls care so much about what soceity or their friends think of them? Sounds almost like a form of SA.


Keeping the double standard in mine I think women need to be cautious in the way they flaunt their sexuality. Personally, it's not that I care so much what others may think (ofcourse I do for SA reasons) but the consequences that comes with being too open about it. The loss of power in the employment world. Or the loss of respect by peers and thus a circle of connections that may be beneficial.

But for those who aren't afraid of any of these things more power to them. I've always sort of admired the persona of the actor who plays "Samatha" in Sex and the City for her attitude towards it. :b


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Question for girls*



NightinGale said:


> society. "Sexual" girls = ****s/bad girls


Not society. Instincts. Girls are supposed to be choosy to maximize the chances of survival of their offsprings (strong genes come from strong males). Guys on the other hand have the imperative of spreading as much genes as they possibly can (meaning competition, thus, selection of the fittest), to maximize the chances of survival of the species. The double standard is fully justified because man =! women, as simple as that.

I'm really sick of this idea that society is the cause of everything. Women have been sexually 'liberated' for more then 5 decades and they are still seen as ****s, more so then ever.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah that are all a bunch of "Hos Fo Sho"
Kidding

The whole thing lyric suite said is dead on. We were conditioned to feel this way for millions of years and for the last thousand or so we are changing. This conditioning will take more than a few thousand years to go away. Thats why it is instinctive.

Society is governed by certain universal rules as well as rules that varies from culture to culture. If you learn the rules you can learn that although a lot cannot be broken they can be bent to suite your needs. 

A girl with a pregnancy test just sitting out in the trash to me is unattractive. 

At the same time though both girls and guys can open up and let you know their most freaky and adventerous experiences. It is a skill to be able to get the rapport and attraction to bring it out. 

Most people are ****s anyways =) At least in the bedroom. 

Furry Handcuffs are HAWT


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Question for girls*



Lyric Suite said:


> of this idea that society is the cause of everything.


Fully agree with you there. It seems to me that a lot of people (on SAS especially, for some reason) undervalue the contributions of biology/genetics/evolution/etc. They like to think _everything_ is traceable to society's conditioning. Not everything is. Some things run deeper than that. I swear there are probably extremists somewhere who're arguing that we need Vitamin C in our diet purely because we've been conditioned to believe we need it :roll


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

In evolutionary terms: (we're going back a ways here)
The best way for men to insure the continuation of their genetics is to impregnate as many females as possible.
The best way for women to insure the continuation of their genetics is to be impregnated by a "successful" man. Success in this instance, means a good protector and providor.

These are 2 ways of thinking that are diametrically opposed to each other. This is the reason that men don't understand how women think and vice versa.

I contend that men and women are *not* 1 species, but rather, 2 separate species, symbiotic in nature. Personally, I prefer not to breed outside my own species. :b


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: Question for girls*



Strange Religion said:


> I don't agree with the double-standard in this society. It's b.s.
> My guy friends are always saying how it's cool I can talk about sex so openly. I am who I am and I don't have to hide it. If someone doesn't like it or wants to judge me, they're not worth my time anyway.


I don't really fall into this stereotype either. I've always been very open. It seems silly to have to hide it. And talking about it and doing it are totally separate things. When someone tells a friend about their sexuality, I see that as completely harmless.

I've been lucky to have very openminded friends throughout my life though. I've never felt judged.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,seems like guys want a girl who are innocent..But at the same time she should have had experience.Double standard if you ask me,you can't get both.
If a girl is open about her sexuality some people will see her as a *****,easy,****...
It has gotten a bit better here at least over the last years because of more focus on the female sexuality.But still those old thoughts about women beeing the innocent isn't gone.
I think a girl should be respected if she is open about it and also if she thinks its her private business.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ashely (Strange Religion) are you my long lost twin? Because you sound just like me. I'm in no way sleazy (otherwise I'd be sleeping with 6 guys by now, but I only dated twice and kissed one guy), but sometimes I talk about sexual related stuff to guys. I mean guys as my guy friends not just any random guy. I mean why not? It's human nature. There's a difference between talking and actually doing it. It's ok to discuss what you think or how you feel. That's my intake on it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i know i'm strange and so maybe my male brain is not what most are but i got the impression that it was cool for women to be players these days. maybe i'm out to lunch.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Actually I think I'm the opposite...for the most part I am innocent but I try not to act it and alot of people apparently think, just by looking at me, that I'm a ****.


----------

